

Reactive Extensions for Ruby - CalinBalauru
http://Rxrb.codeplex.com/

======
Argorak
This is very much the definition of a code dump: a single file, not following
any standard ruby code conventions - not even naming conventions (it would be
called "rx" otherwise), tests within that file, misformatted code. snake_cased
and camedBacked variables mixed. It monkey-patches Enumerable and uses class
variables. `gets` at the end of the file, to keep the Windows console open,
rendering the whole thing unusable as a library. Also, the author clearly
doesn't know that you don't need ".rb" when requiring files. Last commit on
December 22, 2012.

Could people please have a look at the source before posting stuff here? This
is not a project to be taken seriously and a waste of time. "Someone at
Microsoft was playing with Ruby" is the only valuable thing you can get out of
it.

~~~
steveklabnik
I tweeted about this release, and they specifically asked me for
contributions, saying they would love help with making the project more Ruby
like, actually following conventions. I told them that I don't work on
anything Microsoft related, for personal ethical reasons, and they actually
handled that response quite gracefully.

~~~
tinco
That's interesting.. Where do you draw the line as far as Microsoft
relatedness goes? Is your motivation more to make sure you never contribute to
Microsoft goals, or is it actually never to be exposed to Microsoft technology
yourself?

Is there something Microsoft affected you personally with or is it their
business practices in general?

~~~
steveklabnik
Microsoft attempted to destroy humanity's crowning achievement (so far): the
World Wide Web. Totally unforgivable.

Now: people sometimes use Microsoft products, and they're often beginners. I
will write software that runs on Windows, as that's often the people who need
help the most.

But contributing directly to a Microsoft product is too much for me.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Germany attempted once to take over Europe and lots of people died. Totally
unforgivable.

Now: people sometimes visit Germany, and they're often just tourists. I will
build things for Germans, as that makes me money.

But contributing directly to Germany is too much for me.

~~~
steveklabnik
I too enjoy absurd comparisons.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Well, stop judging the Microsoft of today with the one of yesterday. Many of
us worker bees never went through that time period, and we really are just
trying to build better things.

~~~
steveklabnik
Comparing "embrace, extend, extinguish" to the Holocaust isn't exactly helping
me not judge you.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I was just invoking Goodwin's law earlier rather than later.

------
pallandt
Bookmarked for later use, I'm sure it will come in handy, thanks for posting.I
wish it was hosted on GitHub though, but given that it's backed by Microsoft,
I can see why not.

~~~
bjg
See: [https://github.com/Reactive-Extensions](https://github.com/Reactive-
Extensions)

~~~
pallandt
Thanks!

------
xentronium
Is there any practical example? I've browsed through the source and it seems
like a framework to provide asynchronous queries over arbitrary datasets. Am I
right?

~~~
roryokane
[http://rxrb.codeplex.com/documentation](http://rxrb.codeplex.com/documentation)
has a more detailed description. It also has code examples, though they are
misformatted.

